# Pitchen plastics



## shamoo (Jun 16, 2011)

If you like pitchen plastics try Yamamoto Flappen Hog


----------



## fender66 (Jun 16, 2011)

I can't pitch a baseball without getting a birdsnest in one of my bait casters. Wish I could though.


----------



## begs (Jun 23, 2011)

fender66 said:


> I can't pitch a baseball without getting a birdsnest in one of my bait casters. Wish I could though.




Practice Practice practice that is all I did in the yard... now I can almost do it flawlessly :wink:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 24, 2011)

Any knock offs to suggest? I hate pitchin money out the window on yamamoto products :lol:


----------

